#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Love Spell Question

## RedX

Is there a way to use magick to make my subscious mind manifest me a good woman?

----------


## Eloise

RedX

some will say that you cant or shouldnt use magick to bend smeones will. I dont think that is true but you cant make someone love you. It could be done that someone thinks they desire you and lose their mind for you for a while but that would be strong magick and cant be done by a post it note.

----------


## RedX

> RedX
> 
> some will say that you cant or shouldnt use magick to bend smeones will. I dont think that is true but you cant make someone love you. It could be done that someone thinks they desire you and lose their mind for you for a while but that would be strong magick and cant be done by a post it note.


I did actually meant desire me anyway.

----------


## angeress

Love Magick is very potent only if you do it in a Voodoo method, but I will warn you RedX, if you tamper with someone's free will that person's love can turn to hatred.
I knew of one woman who actually paid over $300 for a internet spell to win back a man in her life, and now he is back. Unfortunately for her, his character has changed to a complete stranger and he just ignores her most of the time. The only time to do Love magick is to strength a relationship not to force someone to come back. If you want him/her badly I will say do it, but do other rituals as well so the personality is not changed. :Cool:

----------


## DeadManWalking

> If you want him/her badly I will say do it, but do other rituals as well so the personality is not changed.


For an example what are other rituals?

----------


## Emma

it doesn't work, they never do, and sometimes you end up changing your mind and you are stuck with the wanker, at least for a while.

----------


## angeress

Please, please, please only do a Love Spell as a LAST RESORT. It can actually wreck your karma, and get this the person who is the target of your spellcraft may not ever leave you but will become a PRISONER instead. And when somebody is a prisoner then that person is not going to be such a happy thing to be around.
You may do a Love Spell to win a man/Woman and what would be the result is this, that person will be out longer than usual, will ignore you, do other things in their spare time which does not involve you, even have affairs (it is known to happen) but they cannot leave you for you have done a binding ritual. What I would suggest is do a Love Ritual to only strength a happy relationship and guess what the marriage ceremony in itself is a Love Magick ritual too. :Smile:

----------


## zero

a good way to do a spell is not one some one but on ones self, to make you desirable, this can have a backlash too but at least it is not directly manipulating another, also learn all you can from the one you desire and compose yoour spell acordingly, the rest is up to you and them if its just lust then thats easy you have your trists and its over...love on the other hand comes naturally and will if it is meant to be.

----------


## Emma

interfering in the natural laws of the universe is a bit dodgy at best and a god complex at worst. love is not forced it just happens, and love comes when the time is proper. omt i am a fickle woman and would probably be tired of the guy in a week, i am not the best person to do a love spell i reckon.

----------


## monsterbetty

> Is there a way to use magick to make my subscious mind manifest me a good woman?


I just kind of posted something about this. If you have no qualm with manipulating people. Do some glamour work and mental manipulation.

----------

